# H. Tomas Krantz Beekeeping Supply



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

it's a little like burning man, your gonna be in line for about 8hrs

they'll come, it's normal this time of year for packages and people to be a wits end and a little late.
don't put any negative vibes on your bees before they get here, sometimes misplace anger
can wreak havoc on the babies


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry to here about your bad experience with Krantz. Mine was the opposite of yours, I had placed an order with them last spring also and the order arrived the very next day.


----------



## wfournier (Apr 23, 2013)

I should update this to let you know I have received the missing item now a year after placing the initial order. It took a couple more emails, the first got no response and the second told me it had been shipped a month ago. Four days later I got an "order update" email indicating it was shipping and then finally received the item late last week. 

I am glad that I finally received the item but the whole process here has been more than a little frustrating. It sounds like this is not the norm for HTK but I think it is unlikely I will do business with them again.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

wfournier said:


> It sounds like this is not the norm for HTK but I think it is unlikely I will do business with them again.


That is highly understandable. I wouldn't be a repeat customer, either, if it took that long to complete a transaction with them along with the apparent lack of communication.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

In 2013 I purchased a hooded jacket and some small items from HT Krantz at a very good price. I was pleased with the both the prompt shipping and the quality of the products.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> In 2013 I purchased a hooded jacket and some small items from HT Krantz at a very good price. I was pleased with the both the prompt shipping and the quality of the products.


same here, second jacket from them. Will order from them again.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

I ordered one of the Maxant extractors last June from them, which ships from the Maxant factory, and it came in about 2 weeks (as expected). However, I could be wrong, but shortly after that I read "something" that said they were having business issues of some sort, growing pains I think, and were going to stop taking orders from the general public. Like I said, I could be wrong, but obviously they are back in business now.


----------



## cryptobrian (Jan 22, 2012)

You are right. It sounds like they got a bit overwhelmed, particularly with the woodwork, and it was impacting quality of life:



> In 2013 we decided that the growth of our business was too much to manage without damaging our family life. The 14 to 16 hour days were very rough on my health and my family as well as my employee's family lives as well. Honestly, the money wasn't worth the time loss with my family. Thus our woodenware business was sold. We are back to being beekeepers, honey and queen producers. In addition we still really enjoy the folks at Maxant and decided that we would keep their product line for sale online. We make just enough off the sales to keep the website alive and go out to dinner a few extra times a month. So we do offer extracting equipment for sale as well as other misc items we can still easily get.


----------

